# New to Paphos



## Anniemags (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I've not long arrived in Cyprus. I was wondering if there are any expat groups that meet during the week? Thank you. Ann


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anniemags said:


> Hi, I've not long arrived in Cyprus. I was wondering if there are any expat groups that meet during the week? Thank you. Ann


Hi ann, 
Welcome to the forum,
There are a few members in Limassol who are trying to get a regular meeting going and it would be great if we could get something going in the Paphos area as well.
Maybe you would like to try to organise some get togethers?
I for one would be happy to come if I am available but don't really have time to organise anything.

Regards
Veronica


----------

